# 08 Altima 3.5 Wheels and Tires FOR SALE



## dynamix723 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yiu heard it folks got a pair of wheels that came off my friends 3.5SL V6. comes with literally..BRAND NEW tires he only used them to drive home then he took them off cause he had rims at his house already. Only problem with 2 of the rims are scratched just a little bit ( and i will post pictures ASAP, Im at work lol) because when he took them off, he put them face down instead of face up. (Ill show pics later) Beautiful rims in my opinion. asking price is fairly cheap, $700. (negotiable) if you only want rims just let me know. prefer pick up i live in miami, FL but willing to ship as well. any questions, please PM me or just comment on the thread. again pics will be posted soon. thank you very much guys for looking.







<<<--- thats how the rims look. (POST PICS ASAP) thanks guys later.


----------



## dynamix723 (Oct 19, 2007)

[/IMG]











only pics for now but hit me up if want more pics or if interested let me kno need to sell ASAP!!!


----------

